# Swirl Marks in Paint ?



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Only at the right angle in the sun you can see these swirl marks on the passenger side of the car. I have a new black 05 for three weeks and I am wondering is this that problem that everyone refers to as "blotches" on the forum and is fixed with the heat gun ?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

The answer depends on what you're actually seeing. "Swirl marks" are exactly what the name implies: scratchy, smeary marks caused by inept polishing or drying a car with rough toweling. The marks are in "swirls" because that's the hand motion most folks use when drying or polishing a car--big sweeping circles.

I've had no experience with the blotching phenomenon, so can't help you there.

If you are, in fact, looking at swirl marks, check out the advice Meguiar's provides on their Web site: http://www.meguiars.com/faq/index.cfm?faqCat=Swirl Marks&faqQuestionID=58&section=_58#_58


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I think the paint on my GTO is "softer" than other cars I own. Don't know if that will change over time, but after my first wash and wax, it just seems very easy to scratch.

I've got about a 1.5" x 6" area that has the milky look to it, right on the back edge of my trunk. I'm waiting for a hot day this summer to park it outside, and if that doesn't fix it, I'll finish it off with a heat gun as suggested. And if that doesn't work, I need to decide if it bothers me enough to have the trunk lid painted.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Agreed on the "soft" paint issue. Not too many stone chips -- but you get anything on your towel while drying -- it's a 30 minute session with rubbing compound or Scratch-X. Ridiculous.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I've been having some success using a pair of microfiber drying towels. When one gets soaked, I toss it in the dryer and let it tumble while I use the other one, then switch back to the first one. The dryer also tends to remove any particles that may have stuck to the towel.

One thing you always want to do, though, is use something entirely separate for drying the grungier parts of your car like door sills and jambs, wheel openings, wheels, etc., and then NEVER, EVER use that same towel on your major paint surfaces. For instance, I use the microfiber towels only on hood, doors, trunk, etc., and use regular cotton towels in the aforementioned dirty spots.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

That works well! Another and a more less expensive method is cloth diapers. They won't scratch your paint and are very absorbant. I use them on both my GTO and motorcycle with great success!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> That works well! Another and a more less expensive method is cloth diapers. They won't scratch your paint and are very absorbant. I use them on both my GTO and motorcycle with great success!


Mircrofiber towels and Honda polish for my Gixxer 1000, and for small spots on the Goat and Chevelle. Honda did one thing right!


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I think the paint on my GTO is "softer" than other cars I own. Don't know if that will change over time, but after my first wash and wax, it just seems very easy to scratch.
> 
> I've got about a 1.5" x 6" area that has the milky look to it, right on the back edge of my trunk. I'm waiting for a hot day this summer to park it outside, and if that doesn't fix it, I'll finish it off with a heat gun as suggested. And if that doesn't work, I need to decide if it bothers me enough to have the trunk lid painted.


I too have the same size and type of milky look on the edge of my trunck, next to the rear window. You mention heat to fix it, so is it trapped moisture?


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I tried the Scratch-X on my car....either I'm doing something wrong, or the swirl marks are embedded pretty far into my zaino coats, clearcoat, etc. 

What's the proper way to apply this schtuff?

Thanks
d:cheers


----------

